# When To Charge GST On Rentals



## beaconhill (Oct 28, 2014)

- Townhouse in resort purchased new.
- Registered for GST before sale.
- Claimed back GST on purchase price.
- 3 months of the year property rented out weekly.
- 9 months of the year property rented out long term. 

I know short term guests/tenants are charged GST, but how about the long term tenants? Do they also have to pay GST on their rent?

Thanks!


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

You charge HST (not GST) only to commercial tenants, not residential tenants.


----------



## beaconhill (Oct 28, 2014)

NorthKC said:


> You charge HST (not GST) only to commercial tenants, not residential tenants.


Thank you for your reply. No HST in my province, so we're just talking GST here. I'm fairly certain short term tenants are treated like hotel guests and are charged GST.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry, I just automatically assumed that you were in Ontario.

Yes, you charge GST on short-term rentals as long as the occupancy period is less than 1 month.


----------



## beaconhill (Oct 28, 2014)

NorthKC said:


> Sorry, I just automatically assumed that you were in Ontario.
> 
> Yes, you charge GST on short-term rentals as long as the occupancy period is less than 1 month.


Thank you. Yes, I understand that with the short term rentals, but how about long term rentals over 30 days in the off-season in the same unit? It doesn't seem like I should charge long term tenants GST, but I'm claiming back GST on expenses.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

It's considered long-term at that point and no GST is charged.


----------

